# I know I'm a NOOB, but...



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

For those of you who are weak at geography, San Diego is pretty close to Mexico. Mexico does not have a trade embargo with Cuba. So...I live fairly close to a source for some really good cigars. In the same breath, I also live close to an excellent source for fake Cubans.

I was talking recently with an acquaintance and the subject of cigars came up. He instantly perked up and said "Do you like Cuban cigars?" 
I said "I don't have any experience with them, but maybe someday."
He said "I have some Cohibas if you want to buy them...$200.00"
"$200.00 for a box of Cohibas?" I asked
"No! Dude! These are REAL Cuban Cohibas! It's $200.00 a cigar."
mg:

I calmly and quietly explained to him that I had a strong suspicion he was currently under the influence of crack cocaine and walked away shaking my head.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LMAO. Yeah even a Siglo VI Gran Reserva is not worth half that. Would have to be one of only ten boxes still in existance and about 50 years old!


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

What's the saying?

There's a sucker born every minute.

Or is it

A fool and his money are soon parted.

Some people make such a big deal out of Cubans.


----------



## Matthias (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow...that's rip-you-off-expensive!

Just curious; you can't order cuban cigars even if you order them from Asia or Europe - the customs will seize them?

//M


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Matthias said:


> Wow...that's rip-you-off-expensive!
> 
> Just curious; you can't order cuban cigars even if you order them from Asia or Europe - the customs will seize them?
> 
> //M


Living in Sweden, you will have no problems. It is illegal for us in the US.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

That's outrageous!! How can people do sh** like that and look you in the eye.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Shaz said:


> That's outrageous!! How can people do sh** like that and look you in the eye.


It's so over the top it almost sounds like the guy has no idea what a real Cohiba would be worth and is just guessing at a price per cigar. Either that or he really was on crack


----------



## BigDaddyJ (Feb 23, 2009)

I would have struggled mightily to keep from laughing in his face!:rotfl:


----------



## Matthias (Dec 24, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Living in Sweden, you will have no problems. It is illegal for us in the US.


Yeah, for me it's no problem (luckily) but I find it strange that an embargo isn't on the country itself but on its products. With a global market (which US sanktion) that kind of politics is so out-of-date.

So if you travel to Italy and buy a box of Cuban cigars from a Chines you can't bring them in to the US?

//M


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

OK, as you stated you are a noob (I still consider myself a n00B) so I'll let ya slide on this one.
You are supposed to work it around my brother.
You can end up selling him Cohiba's for have that price. He'll think it's a steal.
$100 a stick for $200 a stick cigars. That's a 50% price cut. How could he pass it up.
Always turn it around hahahahahaha

That is funny. $200 a stick. 
a Prototype Cohiba perhaps


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

Matthias said:


> Yeah, for me it's no problem (luckily) but I find it strange that an embargo isn't on the country itself but on its products. With a global market (which US sanktion) that kind of politics is so out-of-date.
> 
> So if you travel to Italy and buy a box of Cuban cigars from a Chines you can't bring them in to the US?
> 
> //M


If we bought Cuban cigars from a Martian on the international space station, it would still be illegal.

Marshall


----------



## Matthias (Dec 24, 2009)

RazzBarlow said:


> If we bought Cuban cigars from a Martian on the international space station, it would still be illegal.
> 
> Marshall


Too bad! I hear they have a close-out on Cubans! 

On a serious note - thats just amazing....and sad for you guys. But you make it up by having access to a lot of other good cigars!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

RazzBarlow said:


> I calmly and quietly explained to him that I had a strong suspicion he was currently under the influence of crack cocaine and walked away shaking my head.


I think your suspicion is is correct... That, or he suffers from Chronic D.A. Syndrome.:tongue1:

Next time I suggest you try a different approach...​
Razz --> :bitchslap: <-- Acquaintance​


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Matthias said:


> Yeah, for me it's no problem (luckily) but I find it strange that an embargo isn't on the country itself but on its products. With a global market (which US sanktion) that kind of politics is so out-of-date.
> 
> So if you travel to Italy and buy a box of Cuban cigars from a Chines you can't bring them in to the US?
> 
> //M


Correct...


----------



## MattN (Dec 19, 2009)

Matthias said:


> So if you travel to Italy and buy a box of Cuban cigars from a Chines you can't bring them in to the US?
> 
> //M


Heck, it would even be illegal to buy it there and smoke it there. Not that you're likely to get busted, but that's how the law is set up.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Matthias said:


> Too bad! I hear they have a close-out on Cubans!
> 
> On a serious note - thats just amazing....and sad for you guys. But you make it up by having access to a lot of other good cigars!


Yes, we have access to lots of other very good cigars, but Cubans are available through the mail, from Asia, Europe and other places.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Snake Hips said:


> Yes, we have access to lots of other very good cigars, but Cubans are available through the mail, from Asia, Europe and other places.


Shhhhhh,,,,in the mail? Guess I should burn all of the Cubans I currently have now. You can get CC's thru the mail>:dizzy:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

:tape2: LMAO.


----------



## Matthias (Dec 24, 2009)

Snake Hips said:


> Yes, we have access to lots of other very good cigars, but Cubans are available through the mail, from Asia, Europe and other places.


As a gift or buying?! 
Since my first questin was: "you can't order cuban cigars even if you order them from Asia or Europe - the customs will seize them?"

Now I am really confused!!!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Matthias said:


> As a gift or buying?!
> Since my first questin was: "you can't order cuban cigars even if you order them from Asia or Europe - the customs will seize them?"
> 
> Now I am really confused!!!


Yes they will..............


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Matthias said:


> As a gift or buying?!
> Since my first questin was: "you can't order cuban cigars even if you order them from Asia or Europe - the customs will seize them?"
> 
> Now I am really confused!!!


They're hoping customs won't look in the package and therefore will just send it on its way. If customs does notice though the package will be seized. Not much different from what we are doing north of the border, we're hoping customs doesn't notice so we don't have to pay all of the taxes and duties that triple or quadruple the price.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Matthias said:


> As a gift or buying?!
> Since my first questin was: "you can't order cuban cigars even if you order them from Asia or Europe - the customs will seize them?"
> 
> Now I am really confused!!!


Customs will seize them if they find them. The unscrupulous lawbreaking individuals who buy Cuban cigars just go on the idea that Customs rarely finds them.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Snake Hips said:


> Customs will seize them if they find them. The *unscrupulous lawbreaking individuals* who buy Cuban cigars just go on the idea that Customs rarely finds them.


guilty


----------



## Matthias (Dec 24, 2009)

96Brigadier said:


> Not much different from what we are doing north of the border, we're hoping customs doesn't notice so we don't have to pay all of the taxes and duties that triple or quadruple the price.


Same as here then! :ss


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

bdw1984 said:


> guilty


.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Wait a minute ... Grand Reservas go for, what, $1,800 for a box of 15? That's $120 per cigar. But you gotta buy the whole box. Add a small mark-up for singles and he's in the ball park ...

Hopefully you saved his phone number


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm posting this here because evidently I can only post in threads that I started before Jan 15th, 2010.

I don't think it's right that a member of this forum should be kept from posting in this forum until they've been a member for 90 days. I completely understand limiting access to certain forums when someone is brand new. But I think it's clear by now that I am a contributing member to Puff.com.

There is a certain enthusiasm and exuberance that someone has when they have finally found that group of people who share their passion. If you force everyone to wait 90 day before they can take part in certain discussions, you dampen (if not extinguish) that enthusiasm.

I have limited cc experience and I have a ton of questions. I now don't have an outlet for those questions for another 45 days or so. I think that's ridiculous.

If I see something in the WTS or WTT section and I have a question about that, I can't post there either. Again, I completely understand keeping the scammers from selling on here, but to not even be allowed to post?

I have now posted my opinion and now expect to be chastized by certain people on this forum. But I've never been one to let consequences stop me from saying or doing something that needs to be said or done.


Marshall


----------



## axi (Aug 6, 2008)

RazzBarlow said:


> I'm posting this here because evidently I can only post in threads that I started before Jan 15th, 2010.
> 
> I don't think it's right that a member of this forum should be kept from posting in this forum until they've been a member for 90 days. I completely understand limiting access to certain forums when someone is brand new. But I think it's clear by now that I am a contributing member to Puff.com.
> 
> ...


I hear where you're coming from Marshall. As a contributor it's rough to feel shut out, esp. if you're sharing a lot of yourself with the world. It feels personal. I also understand where the mods and powers that be stand...trying to make sure that the forum isn't tainted by scamers and the like.
I think a good middle ground could be to talk to a moderator and show them your stats. Let them know how much you've been posting and that you're contributor...see where it goes from there.
But I feel your pain.


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

axi said:


> I hear where you're coming from Marshall. As a contributor it's rough to feel shut out, esp. if you're sharing a lot of yourself with the world. It feels personal. I also understand where the mods and powers that be stand...trying to make sure that the forum isn't tainted by scamers and the like.
> I think a good middle ground could be to talk to a moderator and show them your stats. Let them know how much you've been posting and that you're contributor...see where it goes from there.
> But I feel your pain.


I contacted one of the mods before posting this. He's a guy I respect and has always seemed fair and level-headed. He pretty much told me that's the new policy and that's that. That pretty much tells me that the decision came from over his head and he couldn't change it if he wanted to.

I don't like it. But it appears that it doesn't really matter what I like.

I guess I'm trying to drum up a little support from other BOTL.

Marshall


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

RazzBarlow said:


> He pretty much told me that's the new policy and that's that.


Actually, that's not what I told you Marshall. If you go back to the *PM* I sent you and since you posted something we discussed in private, I'll remind you of exactly what I said:



Blaylock said:


> Just a lot of unnecessary things came up in there, by newer members, that we felt could be eliminated by their having more experience on the forum.
> 
> Dave





RazzBarlow said:


> That pretty much tells me that the decision came from over his head and he couldn't change it if he wanted to.


No again...this was a unanimous decision made by the entire Moderating Team as well as Jon (the owner of this site); and we debated this issue, pros and cons, and felt we came up with a fair decision.



RazzBarlow said:


> I don't like it. But it appears that it doesn't really matter what I like.


I understand that you and some other members may not always agree with the decisions we feel we need to make on the forum, but we would hope that you would understand that sometimes decisions have to be made for the "good" of the entire forum.



RazzBarlow said:


> I guess I'm trying to drum up a little support from other BOTL.
> 
> Marshall


'Drumming up support' for what purpose?

If members are here for the "long haul" as I am, they'll understand and accept the changes that we feel need to be made, wait until they get to the required time frame, and move on and enjoy all the other aspects of this forum.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I am behind Blaylock 100% on this issue - and I can verify everything he said is exactly what took place.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Sometimes the wheat gets swept up with the chaff. From what I've seen you add a lot to puff, and seem like a fine BOTL. Not so with some others, and unfortunately you pay the price for a few idiots.

In the interim, hopefully you can keep this thread alive, and anytime you want to PM, I'll talk CCs all day long! Steve


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Rodeo said:


> In the interim, hopefully you can keep this thread alive, and anytime you want to PM, I'll talk CCs all day long! Steve


Certainly, you can keep it "alive" as long as it keeps to the original topic.


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

Razz... I totally understand where your coming from... unfortunatly, sometimes in school you may like all your friends... but not like all your "teachers" (term teachers used loosely) Feel free to PM me theres other forums on the NET that you may feel suit you better.. good luck brother


----------

